# This Halloween is going to be disappointing..



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had surgery on my hand yesterday and realized that it is much more painful than had imagined, just typing this is fairly unbareable, so it doesnt look like we will be setting up this year....we are "that house", the one kids and parents come to see, make special trips for....the neighborhood kids have already been asking what we were going to do this year.....we will see, if the hand improves alot, maybe i'll be able to set something up.....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear. I hope for a speedy recovery. 

Maybe those neighbors could help set up considering your situation? I probably couldn't have anyone help me due to me being the only one knowing how to assemble my props and haunt. If that is true for you too then there is always next year. Sometimes it's nice to have a break from the madness!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, bohica. Perhaps you could go for a scaled down version, then sit on your front porch with a huge bandage on your hand and tell people you wanted to do more, but your evil hand wouldn't let you


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That sucks. You have my sympathy. Sorry that's not something that will help.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That sucks...I hope you heal well, and soon. Are there any family members or neighbors that would be willing to help you out knowing the situation? When the kids ask what you are planning, tell them that you won't be able to do anything because of your surgery. Maybe that will encourage them to go home and get their parents, older brothers, etc to come help set up. If not, there is always next year. Don't over do things though and mess up your recovery.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So sorry, hope you're feeling better really soon! I was thinking along the same lines as others here, maybe you could get a little crew together to get a little something set up. Either way, take it easy and still try to have a fun night.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Put on a costume, take some Oxycontin & sit under an overhead spotlight, giving out candy. You can still enjoy the day!! Make sure you tell the ToTers something about how a zombie tried to eat your hand the year that you forgot to say "Thank you": when trick or treating....

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. And Happy Wiping.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope the hand heals up quickly. Hope the pain eases up enough so you can put something up.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hand, but at least the surgery os done and things will be looking up soon 

Even if you can't set up full, or find help, sometimes doing a simple thing like sitting out with the candy can make for a memorable and satisfying Halloween night!

Let us know what you decide to do... And even if you end up just taking a breather, that will only stoke the fires that much hotter for next year!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> And Happy Wiping.


Ain't but one debbie5, can't be no mo.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Bummer - but don't let it stress you too much - There's always next year


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that you're in pain, there's never a good time for surgery but ugh, right before Halloween is the worst. Don't stress over things, what happens happens and you'll wow them next year.


----------

